# Best/ideal FULL-RANGE EQ for around $200?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Digital parametric with at least 6-8 filters would be nice. Compatibility with REW's EQ feature would be awesome!! Also....need XLR or 1/4" outputs as its for studio use.

Been reading about the YDP2006. Is that the best/only contender? I need to give it another look. It's slightly above my budget at the moment but I've heard if Im patient, they will pop up in ebay.

Is the the YDG2030 just a graphic eq version of the YDP?


THANKS!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the Yamaha's are probably the best EQs around. The 2030 is a 1/3 octave EQ with 31 bands of adjustable frequencies and 6 notch filters where the 2006 is a parametric 1/3 octave EQ with 12 parametric adjustments and 6 notch filters.
If you can find them the Audio Control C-131 EQs are also very highly regarded.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There might also be a Behringer that fits the bill


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Andre said:


> There might also be a Behringer that fits the bill


I am probably wrong, but I thought the Behringers were more for targeting subwoofer EQ, not full range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Behringer is not known for well made stuff. they tend to be noisy and not very reliable.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> I am probably wrong, but I thought the Behringers were more for targeting subwoofer EQ, not full range.


I have the BFD actually. Its hard for me to do the full a/b test with them as u have to plug/unplug everything. From what I've read here, its got a pretty bad SNR. That said, I do think it makes audio sound kinda "cheap" (lose some sound-staging/separation, maybe even sounds "squashed"). BUT, I'm not sure if that's just my psychological filter...seeing that giant block BEHRINGER logo staring at me. Hitting the "bypass" button apparently isn't an effective A/B as its still running thru the Behri circuitry. 

I have my BFD disconnected right now, with it on I could really get a flat frequency response. Maybe I'll give it another shot though 

EDIT: My thoughts were, if I don't set an EQ filter ABOVE, say, 200-300hz, is it still not ok for full-range? I think the consensus was running any signal thru it is bad, u just wont notice on ur sub.

But yeah, a lot of the regulars here frown on using the BFD as a full range EQ.

I'm also looking at the Rane PE17. It's analog, but supposed to be sufficient for full-range and are like $150 on ebay. They have 5 overlapping filters, in/out gain, and shelves I think.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I know you all are talking full-range EQ... I run a BFD to eq my sub 80hz and below.

Is the BFD know for tossing problems into that kind of application? My understanding was that it's totally accepted to use it for sub EQ.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For sub EQ is it just fine, its in the higher frequency range that it gets noisy.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

So is 1/3 octave a narrow enough band on the YDP to get surgical? Are the 'notch' filters also peak filters if i need? Maybe im confused....


Also, does REW auto configure the YDP like it can with the BFD?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A 1/3 octave EQ will have no issues if all you want to do is boost or cut frequencies. The notch filters are only for use to cut frequencies and the Q can be made very narrow or very wide (more suited for lower frequencies)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, Tony.

I apologize for the thread interruption, 808. Good luck with your search


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

I read in the "BFD equivalents" thread that the Rane PE-17 is "adequate" as a full-range eq, but just read somewhere else *cant find the link * that analog parametric EQ's arent good for room adjustments due to phasing.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jlird808 said:


> But yeah, a lot of the regulars here frown on using the BFD as a full range EQ.


I tried the BFD full range. I didn’t like it compared to the other quality equalizers I had on hand at the time, but honestly I couldn’t put my finger on exactly why. 

With the rear-panel gain switches in the +4 position, the BFD is pretty noisy. It’s much quieter in the -10 position, but it’s possible for some home pre-amps to drive it into clipping long before you reach the pre-amp’s maximum clean output.




jlird808 said:


> I'm also looking at the Rane PE17. It's analog, but supposed to be sufficient for full-range and are like $150 on ebay. They have 5 overlapping filters, in/out gain, and shelves I think.


It’s a mono unit, so for stereo it would require two. That puts it more expensive than the Yamaha.




jlird808 said:


> So is 1/3 octave a narrow enough band on the YDP to get surgical? Are the 'notch' filters also peak filters if i need? Maybe im confused....
> 
> Also, does REW auto configure the YDP like it can with the BFD?


The YDP2006 can be set for much tighter bandwidth than that. But typically for EQ on a music playback system you won’t use filters narrower than ~1/6-octave.

The notch filters I expect are more for use in sound reinforcement systems for eliminating feedback, although IMO the regular filters would do a better job of that as the notch filters have a pre-set bandwidth that is kind of wide for feedback control. Unfortunately, the YDP’s manual gives no indication of what the notch filters might be used for.

No REW does not auto configure the Yamaha. And even if it did, REW only configures filters for subwoofer equalizing, not full-range EQ. But it’s no big deal, just use REW’s RTA feature and you can tweak your filters in real time.




jlird808 said:


> ...but just read somewhere else *cant find the link * that analog parametric EQ's arent good for room adjustments due to phasing.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?


Can’t say I’ve ever heard of that – I’d like to see that link if you can find it.

That said, there is a potential issue along those lines using stereo analog parametrics (or two mono units functioning as a stereo unit). That being, actual adjustments from the knob settings might not perfectly match from one unit (or channel) to the next. So, if you dial in say, a 725 Hz filter on both channels, it’s possible that one of them might actually be hitting say, 727 Hz. Something like that could cause some phase issues. Discrepancies of this sort would not be nearly as big a potential issue for the other parametric controls of gain and bandwidth

This is opposed to stereo or dual-mono graphic EQs, which have fixed settings for bandwidth and frequency.

By the way, here’s a partial write-up I did some years back on the YDP2006 that you might find helpful.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

The MiniDSP product fits all your requirements perfectly. I just bought one and am already a huge fan. Cost $140 plus 20 for FedEx shipping. Check out the balanced 2X4 module with the 4way advanced add on module at MiniDSP.com


----------

